# last minute doubts help!



## amyloveys (Jan 12, 2008)

im having last minute doubts before payment on a mack snow enigma because ive done even more intensive research and to be honest it doesnt look good! help what would you do?


----------



## Serious D (Apr 12, 2008)

I dont know entirely up to you, but i wouldnt get an enigma herd that they can have a lot of problems, but i cant say if they are true or not as i'v never kept them and probably wont ever.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

amyloveys said:


> im having last minute doubts before payment on a mack snow enigma because ive done even more intensive research and to be honest it doesnt look good! help what would you do?


What are your concered about.Price ?,weight ?,spinning ?.


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

Any responsible breeder would not sell an Enigma that was showing any signs of problems. Have you seen the Leo?


----------



## amyloveys (Jan 12, 2008)

i have not seen the leo it is due for delivery from a very good breeder. i am worried about the outcome of any hatchlings with develop the problem and problems with the leo herself!


----------



## kirsten (Jan 13, 2008)

what do you mean by intensive reseach? and what is it you've found out thats making you want to change your mind?

tbh i don't see what the problem is with enigma's anymore, i know SOME are still having issues but it's becoming less common and as long as the animal is healthy there should be no problem, i've got a mack snow enigma which i'm breeding this year.


----------



## BeardieKeeper (Jan 28, 2009)

i must admit i read alot about the enigma morph before i bought mine, i decided to get one from ark reptiles, they were very helpful and assured me that the leo that i bought wasn't suffering spinning etc, and after having it for several months now and spending alot of time looking out for any defects, i can say that i have seen none.

ill also be breeding him this season and will see if anything is passed down, but as he is very healthy and normal, all should go well,

also i found that alot of reputable breeders offered like a guarantee against any defects, most were around the three month mark,


----------



## RepBex (Jan 17, 2008)

If you breed the Enigma out first then the chance of the spinning is reduced with every outcross however you lose the look but its its a mack snow just breed with a prober make snow and u can sell the babeies Mack Snow Het Enigma


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

beardyLover said:


> If you breed the Enigma out first then the chance of the spinning is reduced with every outcross however you lose the look but its its a mack snow just breed with a prober make snow and u can sell the babeies Mack Snow Het Enigma


Enigma isn't a recessive mutation (it is dominant), so there is no need to say het enigma, although any enigmas from a Mack snow enigma x Mack snow pairing will be.


----------



## funky1 (Jun 18, 2008)

Your box in your sig says that you already have a Mack Enigma.


----------



## amyloveys (Jan 12, 2008)

as it is on hold for me it will be mine so i already put it in ! the breeder is only awaiting payment, anyhows i have decided to go ahead due my partners persuasion with the purchase so please dont havea go for it being there.i am still worried but we'll see! it seems like a quite a big risk on the fact i may not be able to see any hatchlings showing these problems and even more so as i hoped to purchase a mack snow enigma het albino and patternless male to breed with the mack enigma and my mack het patternless!


----------



## funky1 (Jun 18, 2008)

amyloveys said:


> as it is on hold for me it will be mine so i already put it in ! the breeder is only awaiting payment, anyhows i have decided to go ahead due my partners persuasion with the purchase so please dont havea go for it being there.i am still worried but we'll see! it seems like a quite a big risk on the fact i may not be able to see any hatchlings showing these problems and even more so as i hoped to purchase a mack snow enigma het albino and patternless male to breed with the mack enigma and my mack het patternless!


eh? I wasn`t having a go in a million years - just wondering if you already had a Mack Enigma then why you were having doubts about getting another one? ie had you come across something that you hadn`t seen before thats all?! So no worries on that score.
I`m sure I saw something that states the enigma problem has been whittled down to just 1 in 10 that display problems now. So if that`s right, then it`s very unlikely you`ll end up with one that shows any noticable problems. And also if you`re buying from a very reputable source, then these odds are more than likely to be reduced even further.
Regarding your potential hatchlings and picking up on any problems, then if you do go ahead, then it may be a good idea for you to just hold onto them for a while longer than the others. For example, you could offer them for sale at around the 16-20 week mark, as opposed to the 8-12, just to give you a little more time to weed out any problematic ones (if there are any).
If you`re worried about the source of your leo, then it may alo be an idea to ask around (privately via PM), if any others who you trust have experience of buying an enigma from the breeder and/or if there were any issues. No self respecting breeder should have any issues with that (it`s your money at the end of the day anyway) - not that they`ll know as it`s private info. Good luck with it all.


----------



## amyloveys (Jan 12, 2008)

sorry i completely misread you!
I will have a ask around but i heard nothing but praise about him to be honest!
Yes i think i will keep them for 20 weeks even just to put my mind at risk. by the time ive quarantined i wont be breeding her this season i dont think anyway so we will have to see next season!


----------

